# Outside Temp Blank After Battery Disconnect.



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Normal. It takes about 30 minutes to recalibrate.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for the info, I'll take a look during tomorrow's commute and see if it comes back. I've never disconnected the battery before so I wasn't prepared for that outcome.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Same with the tire pressure moniters it will all come back no worries.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> So I was installing a two-way radio in my vehicle, and needed to disconnect the battery to connect the wiring for it. When I got everything connected back up, I realized my compass showed "CAL", my tire pressures were blank and my outside air temperature indicator was blank. After a short drive, my compass and tire pressures returned to normal, but the outside air temperature display is still blank. Any idea what the story is with this? Has anybody encountered this before?
> 
> Thanks all,




WX4WTF,
If you continue to experience this issue I would recommend that you contact your dealer. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Stacy,

The problem corrected itself. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

love the last 3 of your call.
and I thought POS was good


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Should have seen the lady's face the the DMV when I got my ham license plate.. She didn't believe me until I showed her my FCC license. :question:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

WX4WTF said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> The problem corrected itself. Thanks for the response!




WX4WTF,
Thanks for the update! I am happy to hear that everything is working good for you now! If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

